# Calling All Sharp Shooters - Competition



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Follow the link to the competition thread.

http://www.slingshotcommunity.com/threads/calling-all-sharp-shooters-%E2%80%93-competition.9194/


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Will you accept the entries to be posted here on this thread ?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is my submission .


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Ahhh, TF .... You've still got the stuff. Well done.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

U da man Marty! Good stuff!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Some nice skills!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I knew Marty would be all over this!


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

treefork said:


> Will you accept the entries to be posted here on this thread ?


Yes, entries here will be accepted.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

treefork said:


> Here is my submission .


First successful entry. Looks like you had a ton of fun treefork...I saw that smile.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

It is a fun challenge . The firework adds a whole new dimension . I had to try several rigs to get a success . Before the match would light but fly away from the wick or the match would burn and then burn out before reaching the wick . The humidity in the air makes it more difficult . Its always satisfying to have a success . I love the sight and sound of a good match strike .


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

So, was it dry enough anywhere to test this out this weekend? Treefork is about to win by default if no one else enters.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi guyd,
Here my entry, just on my birthday 
I've already post it on SSC


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Excellent entry Genoa. Happy Birthday and congrats on a successful entry.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Hi guyd,
> Here my entry, just on my birthday
> I've already post it on SSC


Well done!!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Did another video . My neighbor had a left over firework . Perfect placement on first shot lighting the match then the wick on the fire work . The fire work was a dud so it did not explode . You can see the wick ignite . I want to do more entries but can't get fireworks in my State . I may get a road trip in before the dead line .


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

A second successful entry by treefork...even given the dud firework.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Some of you madmen are killing me! I know you are still pulling this together but I am starting to get bored waiting. Treefork and Genoa are practically going to win by default.

I am waiting for someone to nail a spinner to their catchbox and light it for a spin.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi guys, here's my second entry:


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Excellent successful entry, Genoa


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi guys, today I recieved an amazing slingshot from Dedo so while I tried it, I got the third entry. This time there is a nice double boom! 
Next time I'll try to find another kind of firework.
Enjoy it


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Some good looking shots, that's for sure. Maybe after this tourney and when I get some time I might give something a little try too..


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Excellent successful third entry Genoa.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

We have some excellent entries so far. Anyone else?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The problem is fireworks are illegal in my state . I got hold of a single firecracker for this video . Added some difficulty to the shot .This time the match and the firework are swinging in the wind . " One shot , one kill . "


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That still amazes me! Awesome shot!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

T



Ibojoe said:


> That still amazes me! Awesome shot


That's what I said when I seen Bill Hays light a match for the first time . I said "I have to do that . " You will also Ibojoe !


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Another awesome and successful entry by treefork. Nice, man.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi guys,
I got another funny entry.
Enjoy the vid


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Excellent entry, bud!


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Bumping the thread. One last week for entries everyone! Don't miss out.

I has been a pleasure to watch the glee on grown men's faces when the firework lights and goes off.


----------



## Nik Nikolby (Aug 7, 2016)

I guess this gives me another reason to get good, aside from personal satisfaction. I have never seen a strike-anywhere match and nearly all fireworks are illegal in my country so I have until I'm a good shot to think of something!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Finally got a perfect day to try this out!

Took about 10 attempts... shooting was dead on, but the fuse just wouldn't light easily or quickly enough I think.... So did 9 tries, went inside, ate lunch downloaded camera etc... and then on my first take back outside got 'er done!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Very nice firework and of course great shootin as usual!


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Bill Hays said:


> Finally got a perfect day to try this out!
> Took about 10 attempts... shooting was dead on, but the fuse just wouldn't light easily or quickly enough I think.... So did 9 tries, went inside, ate lunch downloaded camera etc... and then on my first take back outside got 'er done!


Excellent and successful entry by Bill Hayes.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

It is great to see all you guys doing this!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Hi guys,
> I got another funny entry.
> Enjoy the vid


I would give you the "Most entertaining entry" award.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I finally took a road trip to China Lightning Fireworks in Gary Indiana . So let's get this party started !

All my shooting videos are UNCUT and UNEDITED with no ALTERATIONS what so ever .

You can see me and the ammo hitting the target . ENJOY ! It's real .

Cracklin ball in one shot !

*ENTRY # 4*


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

This time I bundled four bottle rockets together . Got this one on the second shot

*ENTRY # 5*


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

This time to make it more interesting mother nature turned off the lights . A strobe firework was used . These things burn intense and bright . They will temporarily blind you if stared at .

Got it done in one single shot .

*ENTRY # 6*


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Lighting up another Cracklin Ball . Had a fire afterwards !

One shot . One Kill .

ENTRY # 7


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

This one was done while swinging in in the wind . A cracklin ball firework .

* ENTRY # 8*


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

treefork said:


> I finally took a road trip to China Lightning Fireworks in Gary Indiana . So let's get this party started !
> 
> All my shooting videos are UNCUT and UNEDITED with no ALTERATIONS what so ever .
> 
> ...


Looking good, man. Another successful entry by Treefork.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

treefork said:


> This time I bundled four bottle rockets together . Got this one on the second shot
> 
> *ENTRY # 5*


The whistling was great followed by the bangs. Another successful entry by Treefork.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

treefork said:


> This time to make it more interesting mother nature turned off the lights . A strobe firework was used . These things burn intense and bright . They will temporarily blind you if stared at .
> 
> Got it done in one single shot .
> 
> *ENTRY # 6*


That one almost got away from you. Another successful entry by Treefork.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

treefork said:


> Lighting up another Cracklin Ball . Had a fire afterwards !
> 
> One shot . One Kill .
> 
> ENTRY # 7


Your neighbors must have been hating you by now. 

Another successful entry by Treefork.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

treefork said:


> This one was done while swinging in in the wind . A cracklin ball firework .
> 
> * ENTRY # 8*


Ha, ha, ha! Another successful entry by Treefork. Glad you like this challenge, man.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

This one is another cracklin ball . The wind was moving the match . Got it in two .

* ENTRY # 9*


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Using a strobe light firework I light this one up in a single shot .

* Entry # 10*


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

TF !!!! I love to watch you shoot. If we ever get slingshots in the Olympics, you gonna be da man! Keep shootn those videos!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Ibojoe . I'm just in it for fun and recreation . Very few people on the forum can appreciate shots like this . If the rain lets up I'll video a Grand Finally shot with BIG BANG . In the mean time I will upload four more . I have quite a few where the match lights but the wick on the fire work doesn't catch . I won't bore people with these . The ones I'm posting are barely viewed .


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I love watching people shoot with pinpoint accuracy. There are a few on utube that really have the exact same anchor and release shot after shot. I have always been a student of form, as duplication and muscle memory have always intrigued me. Keep up the good work!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is another one where four bottle rockets are bundled together .

* Entry # 11*


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is another Cracklin Ball done on the first shot .Had a little fire break out !

* Entry # 12*


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I really like the Whistling Bottle Rockets . Crushing it in a single shot again !

* Entry # 13*


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

This one is another Cracklin Ball Firework .

*Entry # 14*


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

WHOA, TF!!!! You are a devil at this!!!! :headbang:

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Well this was fun ! Thanks Big Dan for putting on the contest . This got the slingshot back in my hand and putting rounds down range .

The excitement of the response when the target was hit precisely was exhilarating and motivating . It kept me coming back for more !

* Entry # 15*

* Grand Finally*


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Unless anyone has any objections, I will close this competition early. Very likely tomorrow August 29, 2016, 10 AM USA EST. Seems everyone wishing to enter has done so.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Competition is now closed. Look for a new thread listing all successful entries with a link to the videos for everyone to review at their leisure. Entrants will be given a set time to confirm I have listed all their entries before the drawing will ensue.

Thanks for making this a successful competition folks.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

treefork said:


> This one is another cracklin ball . The wind was moving the match . Got it in two .
> 
> * ENTRY # 9*


Another successful entry by Treefork.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

treefork said:


> Using a strobe light firework I light this one up in a single shot .
> 
> * Entry # 10*


Another successful entry, Treefork.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

treefork said:


> Here is another one where four bottle rockets are bundled together .
> 
> * Entry # 11*


Ha, ha, ha! Successful entry again, bud.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

treefork said:


> Here is another Cracklin Ball done on the first shot .Had a little fire break out !
> 
> * Entry # 12*


Successful.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

treefork said:


> I really like the Whistling Bottle Rockets . Crushing it in a single shot again !
> 
> * Entry # 13*


Success!


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

treefork said:


> This one is another Cracklin Ball Firework .
> 
> *Entry # 14*


Success.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

treefork said:


> Well this was fun ! Thanks Big Dan for putting on the contest . This got the slingshot back in my hand and putting rounds down range .
> 
> The excitement of the response when the target was hit precisely was exhilarating and motivating . It kept me coming back for more !
> 
> ...


That was straight up spectacular!. I loved the way you tried to hide from it because you weren't sure what was going to happen.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Just to put this at the very end of this thread again...

Competition is now closed. Look for a new thread listing all successful entries with a link to the videos for everyone to review at their leisure. Entrants will be given a set time to confirm I have listed all their entries before the drawing will ensue.

Thanks for making this a successful competition folks.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

This was a great idea Dan! Thanks alot I really enjoyed watching!


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks.


----------

